# Chilli Technology Bullet Action Cameras



## Distorted Vision (31 Dec 2018)

I was considering ordering this:

https://chilli-tech.com/content/new-bullet-action-camera/

I read mixed reviews of the company. Anyone any experiences?


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2018)

I've got one but hardly ever use it - they're OK, number plates are easily visible etc. 

At some point in the next few weeks I'll advertise this and a rear camera light I've never used.


----------



## Seevio (31 Dec 2018)

Just because it does 1080p and has up to 4hours battery life, don't be fooled into thinking the 2 things happen at the same time unless it specifically says so.


----------



## Distorted Vision (31 Dec 2018)

They are offering a spare battery for an extra £6. I actually want it to use as a rear facing helmet camera. But I think I'd need 2 spare batteries as my rides often exceed 6 hours.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

I'd be happy at present if they answered the email, trying to purchase one over a month ago.

No response to the earlier phone call either.


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

Yeah I read their Customer Service is abissmal which deterred me from buying from them.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Yeah I read their Customer Service is abissmal which deterred me from buying from them.


I tried to buy from them.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2019)

I know nothing about the camera, but I would be concerned about buying from a company that doesn't respond to emails/calls about buying their products, if that's what they are like before you buy what are they going to be like after they've got hold of your money. Go find yourself the same camera from China & save yourself money.


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

Yeah that's a good suggestion. My searches on eBay and Ali Express have been unsuccessful.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

http://www.4kam.com/wireless_bicycle_video_camera.htm


----------



## Andy_R (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> http://www.4kam.com/wireless_bicycle_video_camera.htm


£99 for 720x480 resolution? Nope.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Yeah I read their Customer Service is abissmal which deterred me from buying from them.


I ordered from them and waited ages for delivery. Eventually I emailed them and the owner actually phoned me to tell me that the order had been sent, but he would send another. They are insured against stuff going missing in the post. He also said he would refund the money for the spare batteries I had ordered, as a gesture of goodwill. My order was delivered a couple of days ago, with a 'Sorry again' message.


----------



## Distorted Vision (17 Jan 2019)

I've already fitted a rear facing Garmin VIRB to my pannier rack:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r...-mounted-to-pannier-rack.244125/#post-5500885

Works well for me.


----------



## sheddy (11 Jun 2019)

is this a new model ?

https://chilli-tech.com/content/new...Ezp7K7PSaH0S0UfziWQRZtM-nJ8a-XDcysTakiAvhnx94


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I ordered from them and waited ages for delivery. Eventually I emailed them and the owner actually phoned me to tell me that the order had been sent, but he would send another. They are insured against stuff going missing in the post. He also said he would refund the money for the spare batteries I had ordered, as a gesture of goodwill. My order was delivered a couple of days ago, with a 'Sorry again' message.



You can't get much fairer than that , but still would be better if they improved the customer service levels as well 

Must admit i am thinking about getting one , seeing as my Virb has packed in again and now Garmin are saying not warranty and not playing ball in admitting the product is faulty and not fit for sale if it can't last more than 18 months at a time with light useage


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2019)

I think its a bit of a one man band tbh. Well two really because his wife is also involved. It was the guy in their videos that called me and he's the owner.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2019)

Just bought two of the current model (plan to mount one front facing, and one rear facing). Have only used the front facing one so far, and that on only one outing. I am replacing an elderly Drift HD170, which has lasted for about five years, before becoming unreliable (on/off/record button). For approximately £30 each, I am happy with the video quality and battery life (so far). Delivery was not flawless, but, once I contacted owner, via Messager and Facebook page, he was responsive and items delivered within 7 days of that contact. After buying, I decided I wanted a mount to locate rear facing camera on bicycle seat rails. I contacted owner (Paul), via Messenger again, and item delivered within 5 days. I am a frequent Ebay/Amazon.AliExpress user, and, I would say, Chilli would rate as "could do better", but, actual product appears to be sound (so far). Sample video here, if of interest: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLovBJPLHT9hPLI67Zv3chUHdba0-H5Ypu


----------

